# Lesser-Known Composers like Ries and Czerny.



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm looking for some more composers that are Classical-to-Romantic transition composers that aren't as well known. (Yes, I know both Ries and Czerny were pupils of Beethoven.) Regardless, none of the obvious composers like Beethoven or Schubert. To be fully honest, Orchestral works are what I'm really fond of. While I like Concertos too, Symphonies are my major passion (especially minor key ones). But still I'm just out for some new music!! (And yes, I know and love Hummel)!!! Thanks everybody, looking forward to some great new suggestions!!!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Bevo said:


> I'm looking for some more composers that are Classical-to-Romantic transition composers that aren't as well known. (Yes, I know both Ries and Czerny were pupils of Beethoven.) Regardless, none of the obvious composers like Beethoven or Schubert. To be fully honest, Orchestral works are what I'm really fond of. While I like Concertos too, Symphonies are my major passion (especially minor key ones). But still I'm just out for some new music!! (And yes, I know and love Hummel)!!! Thanks everybody, looking forward to some great new suggestions!!!


Maurice Ravel. You're welcome.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Cramer, Moscheles, Kalkbrenner, John Field. Search on youtube for their piano concertos


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Louis Spohr: 1784—1859. German composer, violinist and conductor, renowned for chamber music and compositions for violin and harp. Was highly regarded during his lifetime.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From that period: Some of Spohr, some of Weber, some of Onslow...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Louis Spohr: 1784—1859. German composer, violinist and conductor, renowned for chamber music and compositions for violin and harp. Was highly regarded during his lifetime.

Friedrich Kuhlau: 1786—1832. German-Danish. Wrote some wonderful works for solo instruments, particularly the flute, that are still played today.

Carl Maria von Weber: 1786—1826. German composer, conductor, pianist, guitarist and critic, one of the first significant Romantic opera composers. His famous clarinet concerto is only second to Mozart's.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Reicha's woodwind quintets. Danzi also has some woodwind music, maybe not quite as good as Reicha's.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

KenOC said:


> From that period: Some of Spohr, some of Weber, some of Onslow...


Definitely know of Weber and Spohr. Both wrote excellent Clarinet pieces (especially Concertos)!! I've heard OF Onslow, but don't know anything about him. I'll have to look him up. Thanks!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> ...Carl Maria von Weber: 1786-1826. German composer, conductor, pianist, guitarist and critic, one of the first significant Romantic opera composers. His famous clarinet concerto is only second to Mozart's.


Weber has two clarinet concertos, a clarinet concertino, and a clarinet quintet (that I know of). If you like the clarinet, you'll love Weber!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

hammeredklavier said:


> Cramer, Moscheles, Kalkbrenner, John Field. Search on youtube for their piano concertos


This is a good overview of the _brillante_ style so judiciously practiced by Czerny et al. I would add Henri Herz, Sigismond Thalberg, and early Franck.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Two composers works of that period that I enjoy are the symphonies of Muzio Clementi and Etienne Mehul.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Try Friedrich Gernsheim! He is exactly like Brahms, but not famous.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Vaclav Tomascek (symphonies, piano concertos)
Jan Voricek (1 symphony)

Fine Czech composers of the period, best known for piano and vocal music. Jan Ladislav Dussek (piano concertos and other piano music) was born earlier (1760) but his style is forward-looking.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I recommend the unfortunate Basque composer, Juan Arriaga, who died very young. He's especially known for his three string quartets, written in 1822 when he was 16. Four years later he was dead.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey everybody, thanks for all the suggestions. I'm loving finding all this great new music!!! Just to give a further reference point for future suggestions, the pieces I'm loving most so far are Cramer and Field's Piano Concertos, and most of what I've heard from Reicha. I had heard OF Reicha and his wind quintets, but somehow I never looked into them. But boy was I missing OUT!!!! Enjoyed others as well though. Again, thanks everyone!!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I suppose the likes of Kraus, Michael Haydn, and Jan Vaňhal are a bit too early for what you're looking for? They're more akin to Haydn than Beethoven, for sure, but each can stand comparison. Great stuff from each of them.

Otherwise, can I emphatically echo the recommendations made above, especially of the unfortunate Arriaga, but also Mehul and Voříšek.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Also Berwald in general, Mosonyi's piano concerto, Onslow's chamber music such as that with piano, Prince Louis Ferdinand of Prussia's chamber music ...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> I suppose the likes of Kraus, Michael Haydn, and Jan Vaňhal are a bit too early for what you're looking for? They're more akin to Haydn than Beethoven, for sure, but each can stand comparison. Great stuff from each of them.


Great recommendations. I especially like Vanhal, Berwald and Spohr, mentioned here and elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812)
Frantisek Xaver Dusek (1731-1799)
Carl Philipp Stamitz (1745-1801)


----------

